# Welcher Submit-Button wurde gedrückt?



## ynb (21. Mrz 2014)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich will über ein Formular Name und Vorname(n) erfassen und habe mir dafür in Netbeans eine JSP geschrieben. SelfHTML sagt:  Zur unterschiedlichen weiteren Behandlung der übermittelten Daten können Sie mehrere Absendebuttons mit name-Attribut verwenden. Das mache ich.

Ein Submit-Button soll dazu dienen, ein (weiteres) zusätzliches Eingabefeld für einen weiteren Vornamen zu bekommen, der andere - wie gewöhnlich - zum Absenden aller Formulardaten.

In der JSP steht also:

```
<form method="post" enctype="text/plain" action="JSPxxx_06.jsp">
    Name: <input name="nname" type="text"><br>
    Vorname: <input name="vname1" type="text">
         <input type="submit" name="addLineVn" value=" <+> ">
         <input type="hidden" name="lineVn" value="1"><br>
    <input type="submit" name="sendData" value="Daten senden">
</form>
```

Um nun zu erkennen, welcher Submit-Button gedrückt wurde, mache ich mit den request-Parametern eine Fallunterscheidung:


```
<%@ page import="java.io.*"%>
<%

String addLineVn = request.getParameter("addLineVn");
String lineVn = request.getParameter("lineVn");
String sendData = request.getParameter("sendData"); 
%>
    <p>letzte Aktion: 
<%
    if(addLineVn!=null) { 
        %> [addLineVn: lineVn = <%=lineVn%>]<br/> <% // Zeile für Vornamen hinzufügen
    } 
    if(sendData!=null) { 
        %> [sendData]<br/> <%  // alle eingegebenen Personendaten verarbeiten
    } 
    if ((addLineVn==null) && (sendData==null)) { 
        %> [- Fehler! -]<br/> <% // Fehler!
    }
%>
    </p>
```

Egal, auf welchen Submit-Button ich drücke, ich bekomme immer den [- Fehler! -] (Zeile 17) angezeigt. Es sind also immer ((addLineVn==null) && (sendData==null)) (Zeile 16). Woran liegt das bzw. was muss ich ändern?

Gibt es noch andere, einfache Möglichkeiten, in einem Formular bei Bedarf zusätzliche Eingabefelder anzubieten?

Über fachkundige Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Yannick


----------

